# Bearings And Brakes



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

Ok, my 310BHS is about a year old. We stayed pretty close to home last year, in 8 trips we probably only logged about 1500 miles on it. From what I've read bearings should be repacked and brakes adjusted after 1 year or 12k miles. I'm at one, far from the other so I'm looking for advice/experience on what is necessary at this point. Can I put a couple pumps in the E-Z lube zerk or do I need to pull the hubs and do a full repack and seal replacement? Should the brakes be adjusted at this point?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I alternate years between pumping in grease and re-packing (ok, lately, I really tend to just trade trailers, but I always mean to do the alternating....







). I adjust brakes every year.


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

Nathan said:


> I alternate years between pumping in grease and re-packing (ok, lately, I really tend to just trade trailers, but I always mean to do the alternating....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much do you pump in? According to Dexter you can pump into the E-Z lubes until you seen clean grease coming out around the zerk for a complete grease changeout (not comparable to a full repack, I know). I've also heard folks that just do 1 or 2 pumps.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

sydmeg1012 said:


> I alternate years between pumping in grease and re-packing (ok, lately, I really tend to just trade trailers, but I always mean to do the alternating....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much do you pump in? According to Dexter you can pump into the E-Z lubes until you seen clean grease coming out around the zerk for a complete grease changeout (not comparable to a full repack, I know). I've also heard folks that just do 1 or 2 pumps.
[/quote]

Jack it up and rotate the tire as you pump it in. It will take quite a few pumps to get grease flowing out.


----------

